# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  You can help a worthy cause

## St. Anthony's Kitchen

*Greetings from St. Anthonys Kitchen,*

Thanks to all for your interest in our mission to help the poor in the Negril area!  Here are some photo's of the women who make it all happen, give thanks for this group of ladies!!

The following is some important information to inform you of the good works being done in Negril:

*Mary Gate of Heaven (Catholic Church)* has several Outreach Programs:

*Vincent De Paul* 
Each month, through our St. Vincent de Paul fund, we distribute 40 food baskets to elderly poor and shut-ins in Negril. We also assist the elderly and others with medical and prescription needs.

*St. Anthonys Kitchen* 
St. Anthonys Kitchen was founded in April 2010 to serve the hungry poor in Negril. The Kitchen is open five days a week and serves an average of 120 meals a day. The staff consists of several paid employees and volunteers from the local community as well as visitors to Negril. 

*Get Kids To School*
Get Kids to School Program Responding to large numbers of children eating at the Kitchen when they should be in school, Mary Gate of Heaven and the Franciscan Friars began collaboration with the childrens parents and the Rotary Club of Negril. With the help of the Rotary Club of Grapevine, Texas, USA, a new Toyota Hiace was donated and serves as a school bus (when not a school bus it is a church bus). A grant from the Franciscan Friars in Western Canada and contributions from benefactors assists 36 children to go to school every day after eating breakfast at St. Anthonys Kitchen. Get Kids to School program began in September 2011. 

*Get Kids Registered* 
Get Kids Registered flowed out of GKTS, assisting children and parents in obtaining birth certificates and other necessary documents. 

*St. Anthonys Thrift Shop* 
Using a spare room next to the Kitchen, gently used clothing is sold to the poor at a small price. 
There are several ways you can help:

1.  Volunteer your time
2.  Bring items needed when you next visit Negril
3.  Contributions can be sent to Mary Gate of Heaven Church or to the Franciscan Friars in Cincinnati.

A very special thanks to the Franciscan Friars for ensuring that 100% of your contribution goes to the Jamaican mission. 

*  US citizens:  please note that to get a tax deduction, send your donation to the Franciscan Friars in Cincinnati (check, phone, or online). 

*Mail:* 
Send a check or credit card information to: 
Franciscan Friars FriarWorks / Ministry & Mission
1615 Vine St. Cincinnati
Ohio  45202-6492
* Indicate your intention for the gift (state which program)

Credit CardOnline: 
Go to:   www.franciscan.org 
Select the Donate tab.
In the comment box indicate your intention for the use of the gift.

Credit CardPhone:   
Call:  1-513-721-4700, ext. 3218

*Contact Information:*
Fr. James Bok, O.F.M.
Norman Manley Blvd.
P.O. Box 2564
Negril, Westmoreland 
Jamaica , West Indies 

Phone:	(876) 957-4900 
Fax:	(876) 957-4625 
E-mail:	mgh@franciscan.org

----------

